# Our newest video



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

I just finished editing and uploading it and would love your feedback






Thanks for watching (those who do)!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Rob,
That was an excellent video. There was enough conversation to get the point across but not enough to be a distraction. It was intellectually on a point that was easily understood but without being dumbed down so as to insult the intelligence of educated folks. Great job! (by the way, it is NOT easier to use scissors to make that cordage and keep it as even as the jig does)


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you, Paul. I appreciate that (the feedback _and_ correction)


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Excellent Video. I would not have in a million years thought to make cordage out of a plastic bottle.

Thanks


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

That is such a simple yet very good idea. Thanks for posting I love stuff like this.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Great idea for saving time. You could also use that to make cordage from other things like an old bed sheet.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Great video I will place this in my memory.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I agree really stellar vid.
It is rare that I learn something from these types of videos. Not because I know everything already but because they are usually of poor production value and poor instructors. Have I mentioned my hatred of talking heads? Any way... GOOD JOB!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Good vid.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Cool. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I've heard that in any presentation you ought to tell the viewer why they would want to watch the entire video. In this case, it wouldn't hurt demonstrating how the tool works before you make them watch the video. there is no value in making a person feel like they were tricked into watching a video. Honesty(which you seem to have) and being upfront can go a long ways.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I am assuming that you want to produce more videos, so anything that enhances the viewers experience is going to add to your reputation.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the great feedback. I appreciate your time and opinions. :grin:


----------



## Eve West (Sep 1, 2015)

Hey, great idea! I hadn't thought of using a 2 liter for cordage, but that would surely come in handy in many situations. I do think it might be easier (for some) to simply use scissors, but then again, you might be in a situation where you might not have some. Make more vids!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

R/R, that was a really good video. Wifey even came over to watch when she heard it.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Something else about rope. We have grass rope here that has been hanging near the door since 1994. Nature is perfection.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have made rope before... I'd rather cut pop bottles than make a rope from raw materials again.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Excellent idea, . . . good video, . . . as said before, informative but not boring.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Very cool. Thanks.


----------

